# Litoria aurea genetics?



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My family has a property down on the south coast where we are lucky enough to have Golden bell frogs live there in fairly large numbers (well, as large numbers as an endangered/vulnerable species can get but I have seen at least 20+ on some nights) and I noticed around the house we get small green ones that resemble Green and golden bell frogs but all of them are primarily green - almost pure green and that of a lighter shade than the more golden ones we get in different locations (generraly they appear highly variable, with pure gold ones, olive green ones and ones with random shades and splotches of both colours). What I am asking is if this colour form is genetic, or locality/habitat based or is it something taxonomic? I'll try to get some comparison pics up but for now it's just a wall of text

Cheers,
BF


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 14, 2016)

How far down the coast? maybe they are litoria fallax or nudidigitus/phyllochroa depending what habitat is on your property.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

Well the green ones look a lot like fallax but they do have very small gold spots in some places. They were found near agapanthus

- - - Updated - - -

Around the Bawley point area


----------



## Shotta (Mar 14, 2016)

are you sure what you're seeing are green and goldens? and not fallax? what are the distinguishing features besides colours that you are seeing?


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

well instead of a brown and white stripe along the flank or whatever the side is called on a frog there is a gold stripe with speckles, as you would see on an aurea. Eyes are different as well. I'll try putting up pics later.


----------

